# Bildtelefonie - Netmeeting/Windoes Messenger oder Alternativen?



## StanleyK (4. April 2004)

Hallo!
Da ich ab dieser Woche DSL zu Hause als auch im Zimmer an meinem Studienort haben werde (und hoffentlich keine Probleme bei der Installation der Router bekomme ), möchte ich mit meiner Freundin gerne auch mal per Video kommunizieren. Hab in der Suche noch keine Antworten auf meine Fragen gefunden. 
Also hierzu folgendes: Netmeeting stellt ja keine sichere Verbindung per Video her (so stand es jedenfalls in der Hilfe). Kann dann jemand unsere Verbindung beobachten/belauschen? Das Häckchen zur Nicht-Anzeige meines Namens im Verzeichnis ist natürlich gesetzt.
Wo finde ich eine Liste aller Verzeichnis-Server für Netmeeting (Link o.ä.)?
Alternativ: Stellt Windows Messenger eine sichere Verbindung per Video her? Konnte in der Hilfe nichts gegenteiliges finden.

Da ich mich erst seit eben mit den Programmen beschäftigt habe, bitte ich um Nachsicht für mein Unwissen. Meine Freundin köpft mich nämlich, wenn ich wieder die halbe Nacht google und mir Texte durchlese.

Gibt es noch Alternativen zu diesen Programmen, die ähnlich einfach zu bedienen sind? Wäre auch über Erfahrungsberichte dankbar.

Gruss, StanleyK


----------

